# Scottish Meet - MARCH 2005



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Well....... I am sure you have guessed what this is about...!! So - how about it - let's get a meet organised for either February or March (think March will be more do-able).

Already been a suggestion of a Aberdeenshire / North meet.

Please discuss


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

YOUR ALIVE THANK F**K YOU ARE ALIVE..............................

Just kidding you high flyer you go for march cos by the time we get all our posts in it will be about march anyway.

Not sure aboot eberdeen tho


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:wink:

Aviemore - aroundabouts - only takes 2 hours from Central Scotland - could do a Distillery tour or something - nice scenery for some pics.


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

March sounds good, later the better as I'm still waiting for a delivery date for my car. All I know at the moment is that it will be in March. If I can make it you will have to make allowances for the fact that I'll be running it in.

Distillery tour sounds good. [smiley=cheers.gif]

I've done the Aberlour (Speyside) tour before and can highly recommend, plus some good scenic roads although this may be a bit far from your chosen area.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm game for a go 

Assuming that non TT owners are permitted....I'll follow at a discrete distance. And as it will be close to Easter I'll bring the creme eggs along - again 

Jackie x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

If there are going to be creme eggs then i'll defo be there!!!

If it goes ahead then i'll need to know dates asap to try and arrange the weekend off.

Pete.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Shame I can't add a poll to this after the initial posting....

Anyway -

Sundays - 13th 20th 27th March 2005.

Everyone post a preferred date and we will go with the majority.

Location to be arranged - but a northern location will be nice for a change. Was up in Aviemore 2 weeks ago and thoroughly enjoyed the trip. Nice roads too (if you exclude some sections of the A9)

Locations - Anywhere from Dunkeld/Pitlochry/Dalwhinne/Aviemore - try to include the guys from Aberdeen and Tain (How's the goats on Rogart (sp)).


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

13th and 27th are difficult, personally prefer the 20th

If you all want eggs then I'd suggest the 20th might suit you all too 

Jackie x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Suppose I'd better add my preferred date -

20th


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Suppose I'd better add my preferred date - 20th


You're just after an egg saint 

Jx


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> > Suppose I'd better add my preferred date - 20th
> 
> 
> You're just after an egg saint
> ...


What makes you think that?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi folks, just back from my weekend away up in Craigendarroch and I've got to say that road from Glenshee to Braemar is the best stretch on the planet  I've not been up there for donkey's and had forgotten just how good it is. Esp with a decent motor underneath me 

Anyway, weekend of the 20th would be perfect for me but I'd rather do Saturday 19th if at all possible because it's the first day of the golf season at my club on the 20th.

I'm a big fan of the Dunkeld/Pitlochry area (see Avatar!) and don't want to miss out.

How many peeps could do Saturday 19th?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Unforntunately cant make 19/20th working n/shift! [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Please vote on Scottish Meet Poll - there are too few of us to try and agree a meet here.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ooooooo  nice even maths

60% so far have voted for the 20th of March - appologies for not including more dates - but the poll does not allow this.

Can we confirm the 20th with location to be discussed - but up north more likely?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sorry -- but

/bump


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok folks, so looks like I've landed myself the Scotland Rep role after badgering DIRY into submission :wink:

Anyhoo, I'm really up for getting this next meet off the ground and Sunday 20th March actually works for me now too 

Pitlochry sounds superb so happy to go along with that suggestion.
How about meeting there at 11:00 going for a cruise/blast somewhere then heading back for lunch at 2-3pm. I know an excellent restaurant at the back of the dam that would be perfect.

I'll come back with the meet venue, cruise details etc soon so how many would be up for this one?

P.S Porky tail gunners most welcome [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

grauditt said:


> Ok folks, so looks like I've landed myself the Scotland Rep role after badgering DIRY into submission :wink:
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm really up for getting this next meet off the ground and Sunday 20th March actually works for me now too
> 
> ...


Pitlochry was only a suggestion - feedback from others would be preferred - so.........


----------



## hamishsb (Nov 8, 2004)

grauditt said:


> Ok folks, so looks like I've landed myself the Scotland Rep role after badgering DIRY into submission :wink:
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm really up for getting this next meet off the ground and Sunday 20th March actually works for me now too
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Graeme, this is actually Fiona's birthday weekend, so it could be a nice wee treat away. Let me think and work on this one. )


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

hamishsb said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Ok folks, so looks like I've landed myself the Scotland Rep role after badgering DIRY into submission :wink:
> ...


Go for it Hamish - great place to go for a romantic break, great roads, walks, whisky, scenery etc etc.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The 20th is fine for us - Pitlochry sounds good too 

How many eggs do we need to bring ....so we're definately tailgunning then!

Jx and D


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Im now in .............................................pitlochry cool...............


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Im now in .............................................pitlochry cool...............


Excellent


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Im now in .............................................pitlochry cool............... :lol:


Better get you booked in for a scrub and polish then, got to look your best 

Jx and D


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Grauditt,

I am actually home for this one and we are going down to Edinburgh that weekend so Pitlochry is on the way home for us anyway on the Sunday.

Pencil me in anyway, hopefully i'll be there on the 20th. Do you guys all know each other? I've never met any of you guys before 

Don't know if we'll be around for long at pitlochry but it would be nice to meet up with you guys and say hello at least.

Keep me posted :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Cool, nice one SmuTTy 8)

I don't posess any pencils so you're penned in and that means you've got to come now :wink:

I've only met Hamishb and Buzz2k3 at the Inverary meeting last month so I'm in the same boat as you really - trying to get as many punters as possible for this one and build a good sized regular gathering 

Have a look back at this thread in a few days for the ful script


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Certainly seems like Pitlochry will be the choice - so - an 11am meet with a 2pm lunch basically leaves virutally the whole of Scotland to explore....  well.... maybe after the hours long "you look at my car while I look at yours" bit is over....... (I bet there will be a porker at the centre of most of the attention :wink: ) Two hours should be good enough for a nice simple run around Loch Tummel.... plenty to look at etc and dependant on weather Loch Rannoch can be done too. (Keeps away from all those cameras and unmarked cars on the A9)

Mr TTOC Rep - any interesting news to take to the meet?

Mr & Mrs Swissol - apart from the creme egg :-* any orangey cleany uppy liquidy stuff available?


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Graeme,

sounds good. Will i be let off for having an unwashed motor? gonna be clocking up a few miles away from home before hitting pitlochry :wink:


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Graeme,

Better pen me in as well.  That is assuming I have my car by then. Spoke to the dealer who said it's still showing as build week 7 (which I think is this week or next) so assuming no major problems I should be able to make it.

Looks like I'm in the same boat as most and won't know anyone. Will ther be a stock of Swissol stuff to buy as I may be after a starter kit or at least some wash / wax (is the 10% discount on offer ??). 

Anyway hopefully see a few of you on the 20th.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Saint - great to hear you can make it, as for any news, well we'll just have to see on the day :roll:

SmuTTy - No excuse mate, clean cars only so you'll have to use the power wash at the BP garage before rolling up :lol: I jest, no worries sounds like your car (or a bit of it :wink: )could be a good guinea pig for the Swissol Demo?

ARTT - I'm sure you'll be keen to keep the motor in top nick so you don't want to miss out on the Swissol stuff! I'm sure J&D will be offering some sort of deal on the day but I don't want to commit to this until confirmed - we are discussing this off-line :wink:

Full update at the end of the week.
Cheers th'noo.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Unfortunatly i cant make the 20th, im off the weekend before and am unable to swap it with any of my work mates [smiley=furious3.gif] .

I will make it to one of these meets at some point [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hope you all enjoy it!!

Pete


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

some m8s no m8s :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

We should do a Borders run sometime (maybe taking in the N. Of England) more of your local turf. Central Scotland has had it's fair share of meets etc.
A summer run down that way - into England and then back up D&G would be nice.
Even Solway Firth ares (yet another place I lived) gives up some nice runs and plenty of photo ops - places to eat.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

There are some superb roads down this way and hardly any police or cameras.

Scenery is pretty dam good too.

Borders run sounds good!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds good but......probably the weekend I am going to be picking up my new limo - just waiting on the finance to come through....so looks like it will be a "no but thanks for asking" from me again.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Sounds good but......probably the weekend I am going to be picking up my new limo - just waiting on the finance to come through....so looks like it will be a "no but thanks for asking" from me again.


Limo - u getting the mini then? :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Tubbs and BreTT - Sorry to hear you guys can't make it but thanks for letting me know anyway.

Hopefully catch up wit y'all at the next one


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

BreTT said:


> I am going to be picking up my new limo - just waiting on the finance to come through.....


Just had an afterthought there.... finance for a limo :?

That just doesn't sound right somehow :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

grauditt said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to be picking up my new limo - just waiting on the finance to come through.....
> ...


I did look down the back of the sofa, but unfortunately I found Â£1.07 which is a little short of the Â£30k I need.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


I can give you Â£3.42 I found down the back of my sofa...... if that helps?

Just don't empty your wallet just yet - there are a number of pints to buy and a possible curry to buy in the next couple of weeks. :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > grauditt said:
> ...


Aw shucks, you're all heart....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


 [smiley=cheers.gif] m8y


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Sorry guys, can't make the 20th, it's the "wee mans" first birthday. I'll be there in spirit while dressed as a clown!
I'll watch out for the next meet.

Who said a TT is not a family car?? :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

There will be plenty of other ops to meet up - family as always comes first - unless of course there is a trip to the pub. :roll:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> Sorry guys, can't make the 20th, it's the "wee mans" first birthday. I'll be there in spirit while dressed as a clown!
> I'll watch out for the next meet.
> 
> Who said a TT is not a family car?? :wink:


No probelm EE, thanks for the reply. Enjoy your day and I will give you the heads-up again for the next one :roll:

TT - family car? Of course it is..... I spend most of my spare time trying to shoehorn my 14-year-old son into the back :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

grauditt, thanks very much for your PM, (and also your post in 'Off Topic' :lol: :lol: ) asking if I'd be interested in attending the Scottish meet. (Thanks also to Jackie for her post!!!)

TBH, I'd love to attend, (and show all you TT drivers a wee bit about handling    :lol: :lol: :lol:  :wink: or is it Jackie who's going to do that in her Porsche   :lol: :lol: ) but due to work commitments, I'm probably not going to be able to give a definite answer until a wee bit closer to the event. The other problem is, my wife is probably not going to be too keen on attending!!! Or maybe that's not a problem!!!!  

This is going to sound sad, but I've not really been for a 'proper drive' since I got my new car, so am looking forward to giving it a 'wee bit of welly' on the twisties. (weather permitting!!)

I'll keep my eye on this thread and will let you know either way, as soon as I can.

Regards


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

TSS.... he he, thought you would enjoy the o/t post :lol:

Looking forward to meeting up, hope you can make it.

Keep an eye on the thread Sat/Sun for the update..... just waiting on J&D coming back to me :roll:

[Edit - Thanks for getting in touch J&D [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

This is getting like "Who's Meet Is It Anyway...?"

What updates are you formulating? Is it a route? Is it a destination? Do we get to find out? Do we get an input? I know there are not many Scot TT'ers and things can get slow........... but................. you are only the rep!!


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm interested - may no be able to get the day off (check with my boss soon).

If anybody wants to come along and say hello i'll be at a track day at Knockhill 5th March 1-5 pm - come along and watch the fun and try to scrounge a ride with some of the drivers.

Tony Gibson.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

original_tt said:


> I'm interested - may no be able to get the day off (check with my boss soon).
> 
> If anybody wants to come along and say hello i'll be at a track day at Knockhill 5th March 1-5 pm - come along and watch the fun and try to scrounge a ride with some of the drivers.
> 
> Tony Gibson.


Now there is a thought - TT Forum Track Day (Scotland). I would be wary about driving my own car on track - but would be more than happy to see how another car would handle over grass/tarmas/kerbs/gravel etc etc.

Certainly one to ponder I am sure.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

saint said:


> original_tt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested - may no be able to get the day off (check with my boss soon).
> ...


Ditto, I'd be up for a track day in the summer and I know that jam225 would be up for it too. Topic for discussion at the Pitlochry meet :?

Apologies for not posting an update over the weekend as promised but I will deffo do it tomorrow. It's nothing fancy just want to get the names of the locations right 

WRT your track day on the 5th March - I would have come along but I'm leaving for holiday that day.....  and


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

.............. do we get a hint...?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

How does this sound to everyone?

SUNDAY 20th MARCH
Meet outstide the Fisher's Hotel, Pitlochry at 11am --> http://www.activehotels.com/servlet/xml ... age=&mode=

The Fisher's is right in the centre of Pitlochry so dead easy to find but there's not that many parking spaces or privacy....very visible though! Once we're all together we should head to The Old Armoury --> http://www.yell.com/search/ShowMap?busi ... =PITLOCHRY They have a decent car park where Dave can do his Swissol Demo.

Approx 1230-1300, we could go for a wee cruise, perhaps out to Tummel Bridge - down to Aberfeldy - back to the A9 - and back up to Pitlochry 8)

Approx 1400 - Lunch at the Old Armoury 

Alternative routes can be discussed on the day, weather and time permitting of course but I think a cruise at least to Queens View is an absulute MUST 

Swissol products will be on sale and 10% discount will be available to all TTOC members


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Did someone mention a Scottish track day :roll: 8) 8) 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dependant on numbers - would it not be a bit better to find somewhere with a little more parking....ie just all meet at the Armoury? Didn't know Dave was doing a demo too.... always interesting for the uninitiated.

And doh.... I'll need to pay full price for those Swissol products :? :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jam225 said:


> Did someone mention a Scottish track day :roll: 8) 8) 8)


Aye.... would certainly be an interesting proposal - a track event in some form or other.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hmmm

Nice one, I'm always up for a bit of track action 8)

If only I lived in Dunfermline......I'd have a season ticket for Knockhill 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Aye - I am 10 mins from Knockhill. As I have said dunno about taking my own TT onto the track - but am sure we could see what is available.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

saint said:


> Dependant on numbers - would it not be a bit better to find somewhere with a little more parking....ie just all meet at the Armoury?


I had thought about this but it's a bit tricky to find for folk that don't know the area that well :? Also, I think it would be good 'visually' to find everyone in the centre as close to Fisher's as possible.

Obviously if we get bombarded with folk wanting to attend we can review the meet point :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

It'll do for us Graeme 

Just to clarfy the Swissol demo and goods for sale - certainly a demo is not a problem. However, nothing will be on sale! 
The stuff is too costly for me to carry any stock (for now at least) But, for anyone interested I can send out Swissols brochure and price list.

PM me your address and I'll post it out, any questions give me a ring or whatever and I'll happily point you in the right direction (and for the cynics - not necessarily to the most expensive products  )

If you'd like it bought up to the meet you'll save on postage costs - not a lot but it ll helps 

Look forward to seeing you all on the 20th

Jx and D


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

Regarding Track Days - the one's i go to at Knockhill are organised by the Sc**by club (sorry about the bad language) the cars vary - some sc**bys and elises and a few caterhams - you can book online via the Sc**by club website.
the reason i like going to it is there aren't any 20 y.o. morons in their Corsas there and the driving standard is high and polite.
Any messing will get you thrown off.

If you want to organise a track day at Knockhill i will have a word with the guy who organises the days i go to for a contact at Knockhill.
We usually do a Saturday morning 0900 - 1300 and it's about Â£75 each - but there are about 40 cars there (only about 16 on track at any time) 
E-mail me direct if you are interested - i'm not sure if i have my e-mail on my id at present,but will check it now.


----------



## Dundee tt (May 13, 2004)

Shall mark on calendar, but a bit early for making a definate decision.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Original_tt - A trackday date will be up for discussion at the Pitlochry meet and it will probably result in kicking off a Knockhill Trackday thread post March 20th, lets hope anyway 

Dundee tt - thanks for your interest, updating nearer the time will be fine - the more the merrier


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

After failing to make the last meet, due to going out the night before and getting totally sloshed [smiley=toilet.gif] , I'll make this one....
As suggested Graeme we can 'convoy' across from yours. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] could meet up with Jac-in-a-Box, she's in our area too??

Another topic for discussion could be a karting night?? [smiley=idea.gif] , I'm just back from the Kirkcaldy track and it was fantastic fun. 
Â£30 for 50 lap endurance race.

Anyway hope we get a good turnout and will see u all on the 20th

Gav :wink:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Count me in too :lol: Will anyone else be heading there from the Edinburgh or Fife area


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice one Gav [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And as for the karting suggestion, that sounds [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Will everyone else get a wee startie since you are the expert :?:

Johnnyboy - Great that you can make it too, as for your cruise up, I'm not sure where everyone will be coming from so best to check nearer the time  One thing is for sure tho and that will be a mini-cruise from the McDonalds car park on the A90 Forfar By-Pass at 10am


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

I'll be heading from Falkirk, happy to meet up with others from this neck of the woods (or Edinburgh) for a mini cruise to Pitlochry.

Are there not others from Stirling / Dunblane area who are going ??


----------



## stauartt (Sep 13, 2003)

I hope to make it to Pitlochry-anyone else from Aberdeen area thinking of going?

Re track days at Knockhill, I've done a couple of their evening Hot Marque track nights which have been great. Cars have to be over Â£10k which means there aren't "kids" there and most of the drivers have been sensible. I'll be going back again this year.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

One thing do you bring girlfriend/wifes along as was thinking of my other half coming along?


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Not sure of the proper etiquette, however I will have my young lady with me as we are going off for a few days around Scotland after the Pitlochry meet.

This is of course assuming the dealer gets me my car in time. I am currently being told that it will be here "in a couple of weeks". Good old Audi, super customer service as ever. :roll:

Worst case is that I pick it up on the 19th and meet you guys on the 20th. 

See you soon.

Andy


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Take whom ever you want..... there is no protocol and very little etiquette. After all it will be whenever o'clock on a Sunday morning.
Meets are certainly not formal dooooos but a tie is a must of course.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Be nice of all you boys bring your wive's, g/f's, partners or kids along...be nice to have some female company at a meet for a change 

I'm bringing my other half along, fed up with him so I'll throw him out to you boys 

Just had a quick head count ....this is going to cost me dearly in creme eggs  

Jackie x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> As suggested Graeme we can 'convoy' across from yours. could meet up with Jac-in-a-Box, she's in our area too??


Certainly am and I'll be there for breakfast....take it I'll be riding shotgun for you TT boys? :roll: 

Jackie x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Aye, the numbers are rising strongly - great stuff 

As Saint and Jackie have said you can bring along whoever you want - I'll try and firm up on a number count the week leading up to the meet so that I can reserve some seats/tables at the Auld Armoury. 

Cheers th'noo.


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Don't know about 'shotgun' Jackie, but you'll certainly be 'riding top gun', that porker looks the biz.
mmmmm........ double sausage & egg mcmuffin & OJ [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sunday 20th...

Aye go on then....

;-)


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Awwwww I'm gonna have to miss out on a cream egg  (keep me one for the next meet please!!)

I'll just be returning from snowboarding in Val Thorens 8) that day so won't be able to make it  will try my hardest to make the next meet tho


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

any room for a girlie newbie? 

I'm up for a mini convoy from the Falkirk area.

x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Well - dunno how many are going from here - but certainly one ME.


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

I am definately going, possibly my better half too depending if she can get time off work. :roll:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I am near Livingston Hev and saint i could head up the A801 and meet use in Falkirk if you want


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I've had a hellish week at work  
Not been near the forum all week  
Off on a skiing holiday from tomorrow though  

Great to see plenty of interest in this meet now folks 8)

See y'all on the 20th 

Cheers th'noo,
Graeme.


----------



## stenh02 (Feb 18, 2005)

Count me in as well, actually myself and my wife, please!

See you all on the 20th March

Grant


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oooops 

/bump

:twisted: :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Oi!

Nae bumping! OK? (please reply)

:wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Oi!
> 
> Nae bumping! OK? (please reply)
> 
> :wink:


Ok, what would you like me to say? RBS are bigger than you! Na na na na na na! :roll:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

wELL LOOKS AS THOUGH THERE IS GONNA BE A FEW PEEPS THIS TIME AND i AM WORKING DAYSHIFT ONTHE 20TH  ...........................................but wait a minute..................................Ive just asked for a holiday for sunday the 20th march!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Spo unless the boss says no I am on my way 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sorry guys would love to join you but as I am unsure of what aftershave everyone is going to be wearing, I'm going to have to give this a miss.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

BreTT ill be wearing my usual and you just "splash it all ova"


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Buzz2k3 said:


> BreTT ill be wearing my usual and you just "splash it all ova"


Thanks but I really need better guidance here. What flavour of "splash it all ova"? Also, which side of the bed should I get out of? I usually get out on the window side, but I wonder if I should be getting out on the door side?

:twisted: :roll:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Aftershave ?? nobody said this was a formal doo, i've not gotta shave do i??.... on a sunday ??


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Dont do that we wudnt recognise you the "fuzzee"


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

FuzzyGav said:


> Aftershave ?? nobody said this was a formal doo, i've not gotta shave do i??.... on a sunday ??


Waxing gets closer!!!!! ouch! 

So let me get this right, Sunday, middle of Pitlochry (hotel that we cannot miss, mmm, we'll see) at 11am? Definately up for a mini convoy from Falkirk area - less chance of ending in Inverness (or is it Birmingham?!)

Hev x

PS. what is this Swissol that you guys were on about at the beginning of this thread? sorry for asking dumb questions


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev said:


> PS. what is this Swissol that you guys were on about at the beginning of this thread? sorry for asking dumb questions


It's similar to waxing.....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Dave will do the waxing - I've got the eggs to buy.....so, a show of hands please, how many are coming along? 

Jackie x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Not me I'm afraid. Car in for warranty work (the manufacturer's warranty expires next week...getting the most out of it!) from today for up to a week. Getting an A Class in exchange, so definitely not coming out to play in that! Worse than that, the missus is dragging me away to Arran to visit the in-laws for the weekend...

Have fun out there, but be careful!


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Dealer claims my car will be ready for collection on Saturday, assuming he comes through with his promise then I'll be there with my better half (does this mean the car or my wife ??)

So AR almost TT x2.

PS Please be gentle on whatever route we decide to drive as I'll be running in


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Was really looking forward to the Scottish meet, but have not been able to get the time off work,  :evil: :evil: so I'm not going to make it on Sunday. 

Hopefully, I'll still get invited to the next meet? 

Regards


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm a definate, and the (IMHO) lovley Mrs C this time too!

See you then

PS Edinburgh convoy? 9:30 from McDonalds Forth Road Bridge?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> I'm a definate, and the (IMHO) lovley Mrs C this time too!
> 
> See you then
> 
> PS Edinburgh convoy? 9:30 from McDonalds Forth Road Bridge?


I thought BreTT said he was not going..... :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

me please 

jac, i'm meeting u guys at Forfar McD's around 9:45ish :?: 
don't know where grauditt has got to....... haven't heard a cheep since he said he was going a ski-ing hol :?, perhaps he took the TT and decided there was nowt to come back for :wink: 
Sure he'll be along soon :roll: G where r u ??


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a definate, and the (IMHO) lovley Mrs C this time too!
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm there.


Anyone else from Falkirk area?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


Meow! You'll miss me.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I am in to and other half is coming along also looking forward to it


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Im in but still trying to fill the passenger seat!
Mrs C with the kids (is that the same Mrs C?)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Im in but still trying to fill the passenger seat!
> Mrs C with the kids (is that the same Mrs C?)


If so then it must be her taste in cars, not men!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> I'm there.
> 
> 
> Anyone else from Falkirk area?


That'd be me then..... nothing more Falkirk than Larbert P


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I'm there.
> ...


Tee hee, you're probably just around the corner (I'm in Carronshore!).


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Am in Larbert itself - near the Cross


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev and Saint, I think ARTT is collecting his new car on Saturday and he's in your area - Falkirk. You all travelling up together?

Jx


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Good idea.

How about Bellsdyke Road, northbound, layby on north side of M9? Say about 9.30am? Hmm, I'm gonna have to get up early!

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

FuzzyGav said:


> me please
> 
> jac, i'm meeting u guys at Forfar McD's around 9:45ish :?:
> don't know where grauditt has got to....... haven't heard a cheep since he said he was going a ski-ing hol :?, perhaps he took the TT and decided there was nowt to come back for :wink:
> Sure he'll be along soon :roll: G where r u ??


Looking for someone :roll:

I crashed on a few black runs but didn't burn - you're not getting rid of me that easily :lol:

I've just been maxxxxxed out at work since coming back and haven't had a chance to keep on top of this but nice to see there will be a healthy turnout this time 

In total I count 16 cars on my list  
4 of these were maybe's and I haven't heard back from Hamishsb yet so the total on the day will probably be around 10.

I will be at McD's from 0945 leaving at 10 sharp - see y'all soon


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Is the Fisher hotel easy to find? not been in Pitlochary for years :? :? :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

FuzzyGav said:


> me please
> 
> jac, i'm meeting u guys at Forfar McD's around 9:45ish :?:
> don't know where grauditt has got to....... haven't heard a cheep since he said he was going a ski-ing hol :?, perhaps he took the TT and decided there was nowt to come back for :wink:
> Sure he'll be along soon :roll: G where r u ??


Think we have out McD mixed up - I had said Forth Road Bridge - south side 9:30 ish

Anyone else meeting there?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hope nobody minds, I told my friend about the meet and she is quite keen to come along. It is her fault I bought the TT, I had originally gone to buy an S3 but she won me over with her baby - and now, SNAP  

Hev x


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

jacTT225 said:


> FuzzyGav said:
> 
> 
> > me please
> ...


Think we're all bit McMixed up :? 
Sorry jacTT225, i was refering to Jac-in-a-box
Me, grauditt & Jac-in-a-box are meeting at Forfar McD's


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

johnnyboy said:


> Is the Fisher hotel easy to find? not been in Pitlochary for years :? :? :?


Johnny check on previous posts and the directions are there on the link around page 4/5


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

FuzzyGav said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > FuzzyGav said:
> ...


ahhh ok see you up there somewhere


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Well...... it's early.... am up to watch the GP..... I think it's a nice day out there....... if only I could see it 'cos of the mist


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Wondered why you were on here so early.

Will see you in Pitlochry, going up there a little earlier aas have to make a stop at my parents on the way so can't join the Falkirk guys.

Looking forward to it. 8)

Hopefully the mist will clear.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> Well...... it's early.... am up to watch the GP..... I think it's a nice day out there....... if only I could see it 'cos of the mist


Lucy thought 6am was a good time to get up :evil: but watched the qualy on Sky + and now the race live - going to be a nice day out there?

PS Glad I don't have a Honda engine in the TT :roll:


----------



## stenh02 (Feb 18, 2005)

Mist is here in Aberdeenshire as well...at least its not raining.........(yet) 

When it burns off it will be a nice day!

See you all today,

Grant


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks for organising Graeme, good to meet you all

Pics here...........

http://johncurrie.fotopic.net/c469769.html

John & Ruth


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Ditto John, & thanks to Jackie & Dave for eggs/waxing
Had a great day out and was good to put faces to the user names, the looks on the locals faces as 9 TT's in convoy and not forgetting our capable 'rear guards' (Jackie and Dave) was worth the trip alone :lol:


----------



## stenh02 (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheers Graeme,

Fine day out, 225 miles round trip!!!
And only 3 points....yippeeee :evil: 
Well, I will see what the postman brings...

Smashing photos and all on very quickly, congrats John.

Good to meet you lot and sure I will see you again!

The boot of the car is still looking the bizz...thanks Dave

Grant


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Can only agree with the above "post meet" comments, great to see plenty of new faces and a couple of old ones 

Well done Graeme...got a good gathering today. Don't leave it too long before the next one now the sun has made a welcome appearance 

Nice pics John  Despite taking 2 cameras we never managed one photo 

And Grant, pleased to hear you're pleased with the boot, twas the reason we had to pass you on the way home - bl**dy dazzling 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Looks like you had a good one! Good to see Dave and Jackie still can't resist a TT....


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks like we cant resist an easTTer egg in sunny PiTTlochry  
Good day and some good driving routes Graeme 
Need to get some bumper velcro tho like Jac tt and next time i can stick to your bumper too.

ps i got the photobucket bit done so pics to follow(in ping etc etc)


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok guys a tester for yesterdays pics if it works thanks to Graeme and John if it doesnt then....................... 

see post below for pics !!! think ive sussed it now


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Looks like we cant resist an easTTer egg in sunny PiTTlochry
> Good day and some good driving routes Graeme
> Need to get some bumper velcro tho like Jac tt and next time i can stick to your bumper too.
> 
> ps i got the photobucket bit done so pics to follow(in ping etc etc)


Thought I would just stick. Well it would have been rude to overtake!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Mu ha ha ha ha


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Buzz, I can't get access to the photo's, the links taking me to a login page :?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

im bloody hopeless help me graeme ?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

FuzzyGav said:


> Ditto John, & thanks to Jackie & Dave for eggs/waxing
> Had a great day out and was good to put faces to the user names, the looks on the locals faces as 9 TT's in convoy and not forgetting our capable 'rear guards' (Jackie and Dave) was worth the trip alone :lol:


Just seen the pics.  Looks like a fairly good turn-out. I remember going to the very first Scottish TT meet and seeing the looks on peoples faces as they saw a convoy of TT's driving through Stirling Town Centre. :lol:

Hopefully, I'll make it to the next one.  (Can it be somewhere closer to Glasgow the next time!!??)  

Regards


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Ok guys a tester for yesterdays pics if it works thanks to Graeme and John if it doesnt then.......................
> Try this lot and note GraudiTT nice new colour !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ok 1 link to the album but you can see the pink TT too
> ...


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Buzz2k3 said:


> im bloody hopeless help me graeme ?


Ha ha what are you like :lol:

OK, here's the first pic....









Hmm, that didn't work either! :evil: 
Must be dodgy URL's, trying one of mine....









Seems to work fine :wink: 
I think I know what you're doing... you must be trying to use the link from the picture when opened up in Photobucket, not good. This is what to do:-

When you see your pics in photobucket as thumbnails there will be 3 options listed below them....URL, TAG and IMG. Basically cut and paste the full URL link and place it beteen 2 clicks of the 'Img' button above where you type in your posts and hey presto - pics appear. Always a good idea to hit Preview before Submitting your post.

I'll post up my pics later tonight or tomorrow so you'll all have to come back and check em out 

Echo echo echo everyone elses comments - great to meet everyone, it was a fab day out and I was even impressed at my choice of route too especially as I had never driven that road before :roll:

p.s. great pics John!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Ahaa - I have sussed it more to come :roll:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Buzz, just realised we are both pratting about on this at the same time :lol:

I went back to look at your earlier post but you have removed all the URL's 

I was editing them and removing the action=open or whatever was in there causing the pics not to be displayed.

Close but no cigar yet mate [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

got them all on the bucket so there to view!!


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Buzz2k3 said:


> got them all on the bucket so there to view!!


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

You've sussed it

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Cigar is in the post :lol:

I have to say I quite like this in some sort of sick twisted way!

Just spotted the Barbie machine or should I say Britney machine :-* 
Hit me baby, one more time :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

ok guys have now sussed it - i was mucking around Graeme when you were assisting soz!!

pics below


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That colour is almost as GAY as Glacier Blue.... :wink:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

SainTT ill slap your thighs thats a crushy s-line new model


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Buzz2k3 said:


> ok guys have now sussed it


Buzz, great pics, u r a genius...... and there was my parents telling me as a kid that you had to 'eat fish to get brains'......... evidently not :wink:


----------



## stenh02 (Feb 18, 2005)

Aye fish...not Buckie Haddock....it gives you mercury poisoning!!

Grant

(or make you go out and chib someone) :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

These comments sound very fishy to me :roll: 
OK - my pics.... there's quite a few....

[smiley=drummer.gif]

Before Swissol....looks fine with my camera but trust me...









During (part 1)









During (part 2)









After - Jackie could do her makeup in the mirror finish.....









Grant's wheel after a couple of squirts of MC2, err I mean Virusol :roll: 


























On the move.....











































































That's all folks 8)


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

FuzzyGav said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> > ok guys have now sussed it
> ...


who needs buckie haddock!!!!!!!
send me a pic gav of ur car ill put the RS6 wheels on it for you!

pm me and ill give u me email address


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> That colour is almost as GAY as Glacier Blue.... :wink:


Nah - Nothing is that Gay! :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

stenh02 said:


> Aye fish...not Buckie Haddock....it gives you mercury poisoning!!
> 
> Grant
> 
> (or make you go out and chib someone) :lol:


The Buckie Haddock was fab, if I start to feel violent, I'll let you know. 

Yesterday was great - perfect for reminding me why I bought the TT (and why we stay in this gorgeous country-when it is dry of course :roll: ). It was great to meet everyone.

Not long before the next one?!

Hev x

ps. photos are superb


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > That colour is almost as GAY as Glacier Blue.... :wink:
> ...


But at least you had the haircut and lemon yellow shirt to carry off your gayness...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Dunno what you are on about - didn't see either either nor in the posted pics :wink:

Then again.... where the hell am I?


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Just got back, as you all know we stayed in Pitlochry for a couple of days.

Tracy and I both enjoyed the day, meeting everyone and the slow, steady drive through the Scottish countryside :lol:.

Buzz, when do we get copies of your CD ???

I still want to know what song you recorded. [smiley=elvis.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]

Hev, did you go to York ? Hope everything went ok.

Great day, great people. Looking forward to the next one.

I do have some pics in my camera, once I get chance I will post any that are worthwhile.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok Ill make sum copies for the next meet of my cd but it wont be as good as J+D's cream eggs.

Did i tell you what the song was?

It is - ---- -- ---- --- by the ---- ------ ---- the winner receives 2 copies 

go on then have go!









Also available in pink,avuss,multi tone,and..........just like phone covers interchangeable


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Come on Buzz give us a clue to start with.


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Is it from a musical ?

Perhaps.....

Buzz and his technicolour dream TT. 

Now you have managed to get the hang of putting pics in your posts, can you now try and reduce the size so they fit on the page ?? :wink:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Issa pop song and the first word of the song is I and the 1st letter of the band is B

PS Downloaded Norah batty's album and will report my review later

pps Downsize pics ??? any easier requests lol


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Buzz,
We need more clues.... do the dashes refer to the letters in each word ??

Havn't had a chance to e-mail mail photo's to yet, but am on the case
Oh and get 'Kasabian' downloaded !! [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## stenh02 (Feb 18, 2005)

I want it that way Back Street Boys

Actually Backstreet is one word......

Grant

(and you said red leather was bad...........)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

stenh02 said:


> I want it that way Back Street Boys
> 
> Actually Backstreet is one word......
> 
> ...


Top find Grant! I reckon you're a winner [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I've been [smiley=book2.gif] on the net but couldn't find anything.

Can I have your other copy pleez :lol:


----------



## stenh02 (Feb 18, 2005)

so was I until I remembered I-Tunes, which can list artists alphabetically along with their "songs"...


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

:lol:

You could have lied and said you just worked it out.... assuming it's correct of course :?

....waiting on the Buzzmeister to confirm :roll:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Grant well...............................spot on!!! [smiley=sunny.gif] you shining star you(the only guy i know that wears sunglasses for the inside of his car) [smiley=smoking.gif]

Correct and 2 copies being processed as we speak lol
Shame I cant do an audio clip yet! :?

Oh just for the record once heard never forgotten(i can see the next meet having synchronised cd playing of "our" song)he he

Right so the next meet ?.............this thread is becoming huge


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Grant 
Remember a CD IS FOR LIFE NOT JUST CHRISTMAS


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I wanna go to Glasgow.... but then again... will I ever turn up


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Had fun a week past Sunday! Drive up to Aberdeen was a bit foggy and then I nearly got wiped out by an OAP in a green Focus! Bring in eyetests for all drivers........... my car wasn't that dirty and I had my lights on. No hard done apart from the brown splodges in the drivers seat..................... :roll: 
Good photos...... wish I'd had me camera........ when is the next local -ish meet?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

PR....... hmm, let me think.... I'm guessing this is Pam :?

When is the next local-ish meet?
Good question, working on it :wink:

There was plenty of interest in combining the next one with an outdoor karting event and I was speaking to Raceland today about it. Johnnyboy is also talking to someone he knows at Kirkcaldy karts (or whatever they're called) regarding an indoor event.

I'll open up a new thread soon with some more details.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Forgot to say, welcome to the forum BTW


----------

